# Remote start install advice/help



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a 98 chevy with the passlock 2 
I believe I know most of the do's and donts
but any tips or pointers would be a great help to me
The part Im most confused with is the power door locks and the passlock 2 bypass

Thanks in advance:salute:


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

where did you buy your starter unit from? and what brand is it?

i bought a starter unit for my 02, not sure which passlock it has but i remember that name.. the shop i got it from actually printed out instructions for me since i told them i'd be doing it myself.. maybe the place you got it from or the company that produces it can supply you with the tech support to figure out any confusion..


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

can't remember the name, but its a 2 way lcd paging system, I have most all the info....just when I bought my truck I never got a keyless entry remote so im not sure if it came with it from factory and that makes a difference when hooking up the remote door locks...

and I tried the passlock bypass module yrs ago and never seemed to get it to work properly, there is a guy on Youtube "Thelessco" that has a homemade bypass kit made from a relay and some resisters...just wondering if anyone tried this method? my plan was to pay a installer to do this but....lack of snow=lack of money.


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

i hear you on the lack of money, buuuut, i will tell you a little story..

last winter my good friend's f350 w/ remote start/security system, started on fire while he was plowing.. not sure of the root of the problem but, it fried his entire wiring harness.. 

the real root of the problem was the guy that installed it, as he says.. he had someone install it, and i'm not sure how much experience he has with this, but he obviously did something very wrong... sooooooo, please don't cheap out on install, because that is the most important part.. please do it right, for trucks sake!


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

If it were me I'd just have 1 of the Viper remote start systems installed by an authorized dealer. They make a good product and they have all the knowledge.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I think I worked out a deal with a local installer to plow his home driveway for the season to do the install, I already spent $230 on the remote start kit and most installers want $300-400, money I dont have since we have had no snow.

looks like a 6'' lake effect storm this monday for my areapayup


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Sounds like a plan. I used to like installing radios and alarms. I don't have the patience anymore. I paid $300 installed for a Viper 2-way (confirm start) remote start on a car. We're snowless and warm here in Iowa.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i did astrostart installs for 4yrs. lost my job in 08. and i installed car starters in 94 camro 92 gmc 98malibu 03 silverado

i got a 04 silverado this yr. and paid $100 for the car starter on craigslist. $40 for the bypass module and $35 for an alarm add on w/shock sensor. i wanted an alarm on this one as i got a $800 generator stolen off my trailer and the took the beacon off the top of my truck. piss me off!!!!!

you can go to xpresskit.com for wire and program directions. or go to programmyremote.com to see if you go the the directons for programming and see if you have wireless lock/unlock.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

X2 on xpresskit, they are owned by DEI, who makes many popular alarms like viper and avital. that's what I got the wife for christmas, doing the install this weekend.....Can you believe the alarm/starter knows to turn on the rear defroster if it is below 55*? Crazy age we're living in!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Turns out the shop I was talking to will not install the remote starter I have so it's goin up for sale and there doing an install next week on one of the modles they carry.

So I have a 2way paging LCD remote starter with alarm and keyless entry for sale $120.00 OBO, I'll post it in the for sale section once I get some pics.


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

I installed a viper 5101 and bypass into my truck for under $100. Was a fairly easy install too even with adding actuators to give it power locks. Of course the actuators cost a lil more money too. But if you already have power locks, under $100 is pretty good imo.


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

The viper and the bypass I used are both dei and the data-2-data option made the bypass a little easier. Did you figure out what brand your 2 way starter was cameo?


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

oh i just realized you said they were putting in one of their models, srry


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

anyone know if this is a good unit, Avital Dei 5303l 2 Way Lcd Remote Start Security 
also what elese do i need for it to work in 08 express van

thanks


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

i also need to make it remote door lock capable 

thanks


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

Does it have power locks already?


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

no power locks


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

Yon I think you made the best choice 
I have had 2 car starters added to the wife’s cars over the years. 
1 from (circuit city $350 range installed) 
1 from (ABC warehouse $400 range installed) 
nice units with good range. 
My truck I spent $80 on a bulldog car starter. 
Installed my self 6 hr later only to find out I need to now buy the pass lock bypass. 
$30- 3 more hr’s. 
Had to measure the resistance of a wire in the steering column and set bypass to match could only get close. 
Long story short as long as I shut the truck of with the remote I can start it. 
If you turn it off with the key and try to start it will start for 2 seconds then die! 
I have used it that way for 8 years better than not having one


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

WRIGHTWAY;1420176 said:


> Yon I think you made the best choice
> I have had 2 car starters added to the wife's cars over the years.
> 1 from (circuit city $350 range installed)
> 1 from (ABC warehouse $400 range installed)
> ...


bulldog is junk only buy dei 
this will give you everything you need 2 install wire dig relay set ups http://www.the12volt.com/


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

ya i use the12volt for help as well. dei (and other companies)makes bypass units that wire easily and program with the turn of your key basically, no resistors or resistance measuring.
That said, wirenut I see your van should have pk3+ immobilizer system. You will need the correct bypass unit like an xk09 or dball and the rflchgm accessory for it. As well as the remote starter, power lock actuators to add power locks and relays to control them, or a doorlock interface like a 528t whick is what I used when i put power locks for keyless entry into my Sierra


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

wrightway, what year and make is your truck? you could probably swap out your current bypass for one that will work better and cost as much or less than what you said you have now. And you shouldnt have to use remote start to shut the truck off. Im not even sure how that works. Once you remote start, then put the key in and turn it, then hit the brake the remote start unit should become inactive.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

so the 528t pulse timer relay does away with the relays but would i still need the rflchgm harness?
and the Avital Dei 5303l 2 Way keyless output would go to the 528t? the xk09 is to do with the doors too
i see..is there a vatts or some other security bypass? 
sorry for all the questions just trying to understand...thanks


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

Im sorry, its a 451m not 528t, I must have been confused with the 524n actuators I used.
Im not at all experienced with the pk3+ anti-theft that van uses, but from reading off xpresskit.com, I see you will need the rflchgm in conjunction with the xk09 to allow the remote start to function properly. The rflchgm is only to aid with the anti theft deactivation.
If the van had power locks, the xk09 might have also controlled the locks through its data wire connection, instead of wiring the locks to the avital, but it doesnt have power locks.So it needs a 451m or relays to control actuators, and actuators mounted to control the lock itself. The 451m micro doorlock relay module is a relay pack itself, just simplifies the wiring a bit in my opinion, but I also used a Viper starter which is made by dei also, and the 451m plugged right into it. Avital is also dei, but ive not used them, so i cant comment on wether is has provisions for the 451m to plug into it. However, I would almost assume so, as it seems all dei stuff is made to work with one another. If you can look at the avital brain and its wiring, the 451m will plug into a 3 pin plug and I believe its a white plug. Not a black one, this should be for the bitwriter. If it has the white locks plug, then Id say the 451m will work on it.


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

And the 'vats'(vehicle anti theft system) in your case is pk3+


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

Also does the Avital use d2d(data2data)? This is a 4 pin plug(black i think) that the bypass module(xk09, db-all, or dlpk) will plug to


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Sounds to me like more stuff to break/cause issues...... no thanks! 

But- just out of pure curiosity- does anyone know how one of these could be installed on a '97 F350 powerstroke diesel? A buddy of mine has one and wants to install a remote start on it- I wasn't sure it could be done because it has to glow first.....


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

mkwl;1420715 said:


> Sounds to me like more stuff to break/cause issues...... no thanks!
> 
> But- just out of pure curiosity- does anyone know how one of these could be installed on a '97 F350 powerstroke diesel? A buddy of mine has one and wants to install a remote start on it- I wasn't sure it could be done because it has to glow first.....


you can set them for a delay


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

right, a decent remote starter should have a wait to start delay option, mine does though i dont need it


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

ieetgluu;1420354 said:


> wrightway, what year and make is your truck? you could probably swap out your current bypass for one that will work better and cost as much or less than what you said you have now. And you shouldnt have to use remote start to shut the truck off. Im not even sure how that works. Once you remote start, then put the key in and turn it, then hit the brake the remote start unit should become inactive.


It's a 2000 Chevy

With the truck running and key in ignition, I have to press the start button then turn ignition off and remove key, truck will stay running then press the stop button, as long as I do that it works fine, if not it will start for 2 seconds then stall

It been this way for 8+ years kind of use to it now, truck was 250,000 mi on it now so it will do just fine 
Appreciate the thought though


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

mkwl;1420715 said:


> Sounds to me like more stuff to break/cause issues...... no thanks!
> 
> But- just out of pure curiosity- does anyone know how one of these could be installed on a '97 F350 powerstroke diesel? A buddy of mine has one and wants to install a remote start on it- I wasn't sure it could be done because it has to glow first.....


That's not a problem at all.I have an Astro start on my Dmax that's been flawless for the last 4 years.That's a real good company as is VSS which is the brand I'm presently installing in my wife's Jeep.If you're going to install it yourself and you're not a techno wizard like me,get one that ONLY has VEHICLE SPECIFIC DIRECTIONS.The only company after doing a thorough search[and confirmation from B&B as to it's quality] that offers that is VSS.


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

They all install in pretty much the same way, but different vehicles have different wire locations and systems, like different lock types or bypass systems and such. A little research yields good and plentiful information in most cases


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

WRIGHTWAY;1425755 said:


> It's a 2000 Chevy
> 
> With the truck running and key in ignition, I have to press the start button then turn ignition off and remove key, truck will stay running then press the stop button, as long as I do that it works fine, if not it will start for 2 seconds then stall
> 
> ...


np, I can certainly agree with your logic


----------

